# best tires for plowing?



## 97S104x4

so its time for me to get new tires for my s10. whats the best tires youve guys have found to plow with. the size im looking for are 31x10.5x15 

i was also thinking about these two tires specifically. the bfgoodrich AT KOs and the General Grabbers. any opinions on these tires or any other suggestions?


----------



## rick502

I've had great luck with Cooper Discover M+S and Michelin LTX m+s. Michelin pricey but wear much longer than Cooper. Both work well in wet dense snow we get in new england. Snow type is big factor. The best tire in dry powdery snow may not be great is wet sloppy stuff. Be sure to get one that works well in kind of conditions you get in your area.


----------



## kevlars

I had Cooper Discoverer ST's on my truck, then replaced them with Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs. The Coopers were great, and wore well. But, the Goodyears are better on hardpack and ice. Overall, I think the Wranglers are the best I have used. Great traction, and quiet. I don't run them in the summer. The Goodyears have alot of sipes, which is what you want when on hardpack and ice. They also clean out very well in the heavy, wet stuff.

kevlars


----------



## PowersTree

Tall and skinny. That's the best.


----------



## pooleo8

BFG All-Terrains are pretty damn good in the snow. Last year I dropped the plow off the back side of the pile, thought for sure I would have to call a buddy to pull me out. I kept at her slow and steady and pulled out. I dont think any other tire would have got me out of there. I have ran this tire for the past 11 years. A set of 33's, 235's, 265's and 245's. Currently run them on the plow truck, my summer truck and the expediton.


----------



## theplowmeister

the BEST tire for plowing is Blizzak they dont make a 31X10.5X15 they do make a P metric equivalent (p metric is the DUMB ASS way to figure a tire size)


----------



## wizardsr

Cooper Discoverer MS. Thumbs Up Put a set on a 3/4 ton last year, and it was plowing stuff that left the other truck spinning. It's a soft compound though, so they're best used as a snow tire as they'll wear out quick in the summer. NBD for my 3/4 ton though, it sits 7 months out of the year, well worth the money.

I also just put a set of Michelin LTX AT2 on a 1 ton dually, had them on my expedition and they did great in the snow! I've also had good experiences with Bridgestone Dueller Revo2's on a 1-ton, but the set I put on my expedition wouldn't balance right and ended up getting replaced with Michelin LTX AT2's. Another truck run's BFG AT KO's and it plows very good as well.


----------



## 97S104x4

i have a set of goodyear duratracs now and i will say they do great in snow, but they dont last at all!!! 15k miles and already need a new set. 800 bucks for a years worth of tires, ill never do that again


----------



## 06Sierra

I have 7000-8000 miles on my DuraTracs and the look new still. Love them in the snow. Although not as aggressive, the Goodyear Silent Armors are great in the snow as well and last very good.


----------



## blee1ash

I like round, black ones!!!


----------



## 2COR517

round tubeless pneumatic is the way to go.

If you can get some 16" rims, 235/85/16 would be fantastic. Mastercraft MSRs are a fantastic dedicated snow tire.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac

2COR517;1307571 said:


> round tubeless pneumatic is the way to go.
> 
> If you can get some 16" rims, 235/85/16 would be fantastic. Mastercraft MSRs are a fantastic dedicated snow tire.


x2 on what 2cor517 said


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Skinny, studded, snow treads are the best. Out of the two that you listed, i've found that I prefer the Grabber II's. You'd really be surprised how much better that s-10 would plow with studded snow tires.


----------



## basher

Bridgestone Dueler A/T revo2 ............Sweet, 

ANY of the afore mentioned tires are better then anything you will get on the truck from the factory. If you want the best snow performance be careful with the Coopers, Generals and Bridgestones they all makes good tires but be sure they are a WINTER ICE AND SNOW compound not all purpose. They offer different compounds/treads in the same "name" example the "Dueller A/T" is nothing at all like the "Dueller A/Trevo2. Both good tires just different development goals. 

The Blizzaks are not a concern because they one of the premier makers of road snow/ice tires, snow and cold are their bread and butter. Nokian also makes some excellent devoted ice and snow tires.payup.

IMHO a good set of winter tires are the best piece of plow equipment you can buy.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

A good ice and snow tire will have a triangle with a snowflake in it stamped on the sidewall.


----------



## bieriewk

General Alitmax Arctics on my truck, excellent tire, and studdable, though I never studded mine, and my half-ton plows great in 2wd 90% of the time.


----------



## Rece5.7

I love my Mastercraft MSR's, excellent snow tire, studdable and fairly priced.


----------



## WhitePlowr

id like to get duratracs for my 99 cherokee XJ anyone have these on a XJ or wrangler? pm me please


----------



## bossman34

I have run many types and have found the best bang for your buck is the Hancook ATM, heavily siped. Traction in the snow doubled over Goodyear Dueller,30000 on them and they still have 30% tread left. They should be replaced this year. Also a 10 ply tire for 16's at about 150 per tire is not to bad.


----------



## TJC

has anyone used Cooper Artic Claw Tires ??? checking out different tires this season, ran bfg tkos not bad but pricey


----------



## woodchuck2

I have Cooper Discovery ST's on one truck and they work just as well as the Hankook Dynopro's but my main plow rig has Coopers Discovery M/S's and they are the best IMO. The siping works very well, they are a very soft compound tire which gives great grip. But do not run these tires in the summer, life time is 20k at best for my truck.


----------



## 97S104x4

what would you guys recommend for daily driving all terrain tires that are good for plowing? i dont have a spare set of rims or any spare money to have 2 sets of wheels and tires for summer and winter so most likely ill end up with an AT tire. just not sure which one?


----------



## bieriewk

I have had very good luck with mastercraft AT2 tires as well for both summer and plowing


----------



## rancherman84

anybody run kelly safaris? they run about same price as goodyear duratracs and have a treadwear warr. goodyears do not.


----------



## kevlars

Are the Kellys M&S rated? My Duratracs are and they WORK!

Kevlars


----------



## jrod8124

Hancook are good however stay away from cooper tires always have problems with them. But an off brand of cooper is definity put a set of definity dakota m/t's on my 94 k1500 and they are unstopable beware and only get lt tires with a good load range and ply and you wont have a problem stay away from all p metrics ive got 40000+ miles on my tires at $110.00 a piece and i run them all year long they do hum a little lol


----------



## rancherman84

kevlars;1316539 said:


> Are the Kellys M&S rated? My Duratracs are and they WORK!
> 
> Kevlars


yes they are m&s


----------



## kevlars

rancherman84;1316892 said:


> yes they are m&s


That's good. Then I bet they would be good for pushing snow. I can't tell you how mine are wearing, as I have another set of wheels and tires that I run in the off-season.

Good Luck,

kevlars


----------



## 97S104x4

ok well my choices have been narrowed down to either the BFGoodrich AT KOs and the general grabbers AT2, which one is the best in snow and which one usually has better wear?


----------



## kevlars

A friend of mine put some KO's on his Tundra. He says they are OK in snow. Not great, but OK. He doesn't plow with his truck. Don't know about the Grabbers. They look good though.

Kevlar


----------



## 97S104x4

they look almost the same i think. i dont think either the generals or the bfg are gonna be as good in snow as my old duratracs but the duratracs just wear too damn quick


----------



## ken643

Blizzacks, But only for winter, summer driving will wear them out dam fast, very soft tire, but insane on snow and ice. I love mine!


----------



## searay220

Bridgestone Revo's are #1 in my opinion.


----------



## second income

I needed tires in the middle of the season last year and tried to get the cooper mud and snow. My distributor said they only make so many a season and he couldn't get them at the time. I took the Hankook Dyna Pro and they are very good aggressive tread and tons of siping. I only have about eight thousand miles on them so I can't comment on durability


----------



## 87chevy

If those are your choices go with the BFGs. Grabbers are a great tire but aren't rated for snow and ice


----------



## 97S104x4

87chevy;1320124 said:


> If those are your choices go with the BFGs. Grabbers are a great tire but aren't rated for snow and ice


are you sure about that?? then why would the generals have a snowflake on the sidewall?


----------



## kevlars

I don't think the BFG's are either.

kevlars


----------



## JeffNY

97S104x4;1307244 said:


> i have a set of goodyear duratracs now and i will say they do great in snow, but they dont last at all!!! 15k miles and already need a new set. 800 bucks for a years worth of tires, ill never do that again


Im surprised by that. I have around 22k on mine, and there's plenty left. and I drive like im constantly late. Did you rotate every 3-5k miles?


----------



## Scotrick

*MT Treads for a dedicated winter tire?*

Would a studdable MT like the Hankook DynaPro MT RT03 make a good plow tire for a plow only truck? For my F-250 the factory size is 235 85 16, can I go down a width to 215 85 16 to get better bite through the snow?

Rick


----------



## wizardsr

Scotrick;1321948 said:


> Would a studdable MT like the Hankook DynaPro MT RT03 make a good plow tire for a plow only truck? For my F-250 the factory size is 235 85 16, can I go down a width to 215 85 16 to get better bite through the snow?
> 
> Rick


235/85 is tall and skinny to begin with, I wouldn't go any skinnier than that... Not on the factory 7" wide rims anyway...


----------



## 2COR517

The 215s are very short, too.


----------



## basher

searay220;1317702 said:


> Bridgestone Revo's are #1 in my opinion.


Bridgestone Dueller AT revo2


----------



## bherb555

I've used General Grabbers AT2s with studs for the last few years and have been very happy with them. The studs seem to decrease mileage slightly, but I don't think my wheels slipped once while plowing, and never been stuck. They were much cheaper than the BFs, all around I think the Generals would be a better choice.


----------



## ceverettlarrabe

I agree with most opinions...Ive run 5 different sets over my plowing life...the Goodyear Duratracs plow by far the best, and I do some crazy steep private roads with nasty drifts. They dig dig dig dig dig and go. Downside....Ive pretty much worn them out in one year. Take them off in the spring if you want to use them more than one year!! They are so soft in the summer months you literally can just burn them off....and they dont squeal since they are so soft. [My turbo diesel is partly at fault]


----------



## ed39

grabber at2 i bought are rated for snow came with preset holes for studs....oh and its an amazing snow tire. plowed 2wd allot of times...of course with plenty of sand in the back


is anyone running a copper AT3 all Terrain i was thinking about getting them for a winter set since cooper is having a deal on them, just curious to see how they are they look like a real nice tire


----------



## ChiTahoe

I'm running Goodyear Wrangler TDs. Love them. Never give me any trouble.


----------



## 87chevy

97S104x4;1320871 said:


> are you sure about that?? then why would the generals have a snowflake on the sidewall?


Yep.

NOTE: While many of the Grabber AT2 On-/Off-Road All-Terrain tires meet industry severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol, some do not. Specific tires/sizes not meeting the industry's requirements are identified with a "Not Rated For Severe Snow" notation on Sizes & Prices, as well as on Specs. Grabber AT2 tires are designed to accept optional #13 metal studs to enhance ice traction.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Grabber+AT+2


----------



## 97S104x4

87chevy;1328589 said:


> Yep.
> 
> NOTE: While many of the Grabber AT2 On-/Off-Road All-Terrain tires meet industry severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol, some do not. Specific tires/sizes not meeting the industry's requirements are identified with a "Not Rated For Severe Snow" notation on Sizes & Prices, as well as on Specs. Grabber AT2 tires are designed to accept optional #13 metal studs to enhance ice traction.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Grabber+AT+2


key words : Specific tires/sizes

in my case they are rated for severe snow


----------



## Turnpike

TJC;1309982 said:


> has anyone used Cooper Artic Claw Tires ??? checking out different tires this season, ran bfg tkos not bad but pricey


I have run Artic Claw tires on a front wheel drive buick with awesome results. I have run them on a Volvo S60 with awesome results. I run them on my Dodge 2500 and they work great. I like them better than the Cooper M&S tires, On the buick I would say they are as good as Nokian tires. My local Police Department runs them on their Impalas with good results.

You won't be upset with the performance.

Mike


----------



## stevehawk23

Nobody using uniroyal laredo hdt's or traction king tires??


----------



## trqjnky

Im thinking of trying the cooper at3 tires. My tire distributors have been saying people have been liking them.


----------



## Scotrick

Thanks for all the great input on the tire experiences!! I went for the studded Duratracs, price was OK and they look like they'll get the job done. Maybe get to push some white stuff this weekend?!!


----------



## Chrisxl64

I can't suggest enough(tho i just see you bought them already) but MASTERCRAFT AT2's.

Are simply an awesome awesome tire, all around. Wet, Dry, Snow, Mud, Handling, Noise, Ride, and most important price.

a set of 4 from town fair tire, for my k3500, with the road hazard and idiot warranty, mounted balanced valves, 4 wheel alignment, 800 out the door, for 10 ply E's. Really a sweet deal.


----------



## Scotrick

Thanks Chris I looked hard at those tires, nothing wrong with them, I was just able to get a better deal on the Duratracs.


----------



## WhitePlowr

tirerack and threadepot just jacked up their duratrac tires


----------



## 06Sierra

I noticed a few weeks back that prices at tread depot were a little higher than when I bought mine. I will have to check it out today.


----------



## Scotrick

*Duratracs*

I got mine at Discounttiredirect, I highly recommend them as they have done right by me for years!


----------



## 97S104x4

just got to test out the general grabbers at2 and they are great in snow so far, coming from the duratracs i like the looks of the duratracs better but the general are as good if not better and are def supposed to last longer for alot cheaper!


----------



## Chrisxl64

tho i cant forget to mention the awesome Toyo AT, pricey but VERY GOOD.


----------



## bossman34

Just installed a set of Hancook ATM 10 ply for 149 each I have run them in the winter and loved them


----------



## Avitare

switch to 16 inch rims ( I did) and if you can get the MasterCraft in 235/85-16,.. carry a tow strap so you can
pull everyone else out of trouble

My new Coopers last year will plow in 2X most of the time. MasterCraft were not available last year
best imo
tc


----------



## Scotrick

*Bandag Retreads*

For your limited use or dedicated plow tire sets consider a winter retread. I couldn't find a decent set of 16.5 winter tires for my K20 so a local truck tire shop put a set of Bandag treads on my Goodyear Extra Grip carcasses. A nice aggressive tread that works great on the wood roads I plow with this truck. On the road, hum a bit but still quieter than the worn Goodyears. $115 a piece. Don't know how long they would last on the highway but the shop says they are used on the drive axle of OTR trucks.


----------



## bob coco

I run Duratracs on my 2WD Chevy Dump truck. That truck out pushes my 2 Dodge 2500 HD 4WD's. They not only go well in snow but they carry loads very well too. When I first put them on the Chevy I was very careful where I went without a 4WD as back up but after plowing a few lots I now send that truck to driveways that weren't plowed and have had vehicle traffic without any worries. The truck has never gotten stuck with those tires. As far as wear goes, The truck is driven very little so I can't rate them in that aspect. I never even balanced them. I just mounted them and put them on. They are quiet and work well for me. I will most likely install them on my newest Dodge when the BFG Rugged Trails wear out. 

Bob


----------



## durallymax

bridgestone 695s have worked good for us as well as BFG A/Ts. But its like everything, theres no right or wrong answer.


----------



## bb1069

If you have skid loaders and want traction, go buy a set of bias ply 7.50x16- 10ply M&S Ultra-traction II's non-directionals on 6 x 16" rims that you can purchase or have them made up at implement wheel co. for under 110.00 ea.. Some like the directional style that Super traction Premiums. I found them at a bargain price for Ultra-trac II's for $115.00 ea & Premiums for $128.00.. You can get them studded for $10.00 more. These are the cat's meow for skid loaders that use 10 x16.5 or 12 x 16.5 tire/wheel combo's normally. You can also run a LT235/85/R16-10ply on a 8" farm rim, and you can p.u. these rims for 75.00-85.00 each. Make sure the 235/85's tires have a lot of sipes and stud-able You will end up with setups that are in the same height range as your normal skid loader tires. You can also pressure the tires 10-15 lbs over if needed to 90-95lbs. I've heard some guys that run the Pwrkings on their off road back country trucks to as high as 110 lbs. These are the ultimate back country tire for 4x4's. You can buy the 7.50x16 setups thru Snowwolf, but they are much much higher in price. Check your wheel offsets if you go buy or have rims made up. Narrow tire setups are better. These work very well especially on hills, slopes, and heavier push's. YOU will be amazed a what they will push with these set'ups. These are not setups to run year around.
As far as tires for your trucks, you could run the bias ply if you like, on a set of 16" steel rims but you'll loose ride and won't look as cool. Most prefer radials so they can look good and run year around. Definitely buy ones with the diamond and snowflake mark on them and preferably ones that can take studs. It's all personal taste and availability in your area that can control a lot of this. Softer compounds bite better, but don't last as long. I have heard that the Blizzaks are pretty good , have had a lot of blowout and cord problems with some of the Generals, but don't know about the Alitmax Artics model. Cooper and Hancook are quality tires. Bad luck with Goodyears wearing. Yokahoma makes some for the 19.5 tire guys, but pricey and UPS runs a lot of them. I have rock roads to drive on a lot living in the country and tires like the BFG mud terrains for instance, though a very good tire, don't last on them. Bottom line, you have to give up something. Find the one that suits your driving best and push the best and settle for something that serves all purposes for you, otherwise buy a set of rims and tires to run winter only and run them for years. Stay away from Mohawks, they have problems with walking on the outside knobs and you absolutely can't keep it in the road for about 5,000-8,000 miles though they were good in mud. I ran them on two different trucks and had to take them off and dealer admitted that he knew of the problem, but didn't say anything when he sold them. I even had trucks checked out a front end shop and found nothing wrong with trucks. I have to have a tire that's good in mud as well for my use. Tires act and wear differently on different 4x4 brand front ends, like cupping, etc..
See what these guys here have had success with in your area ( type of snows) and what they think, talk with reputable local tire shop guys that sell more than one brand, etc., and make a decision. Kuhmo for instance is known for tire compounds to rock roads and there are some others, but you give up something too. There is no perfect tire.


----------

